# Cycling from Salisbury to Sophia



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The Trussell Trust is a Salisbury based charity that runs and franchises foodbanks in UK and does work in Bulgaria with an orphanage and the Roma community.

They are cycling (statically) from Salisbury to Sophia on the 18th/19th September and in a moment of weakness and as I'm an Early Bird I have volunteered for 30mins or so spread out from 4am to 5am.

I wonder if anyone would like to sponsor me?


Oh and we are racing a team from LA Fitness, and I've just realised what 1500 miles in 24hrs means


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Frank I will sponsor you but insist on seeing the pictures of you in lycra first :lol: Only Joking do you do it through the just giving link or do you have your own site.

Sonja


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks a lot

I'm waiting for the sponsorship forms Sonja which I was sent but the files were corrupted.

I will pop along tomorrow and ask them.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh and Red Sonya no lycra but PJs will be worn 


I wonder where I will be virtually at 04.00hrs


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Put me down for £10 Frank and of course a picture of you in the PJ's. Let me know how to get the money to you.

Sonja


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you Sonja


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks also to those who have PM'd me directly

anyone else like to sponsor me?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Me at 4am this morning (excercise bike was virtually on the Austrian border) and I was maintaining a creditable 15mph.










Just for you RedSonja pyjama tops and cycling shorts with kevlar and lycra implants.

Sorry to the rest of you who will find that too much information.

LA Fitness won the 24hr race and we didn't make the 'Google fastest route' mileage but we did make the aircraft route mileage.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Well done Frank, that is OH my gosh four hundred hours on the clock! Happy to bung a tenner your way for being such an early riser, and having a very dashing PJ top


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you so much Littlenell

Perhaps you could pop round and see us - lots of catching up to do.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Well done Frank - put me down for £10 as well and let me know how to pay.

Viv


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Viv

I'll send pm

all that extra sponsor ship gets you some more photos

























this was as I arrived and the guy who was riding said quick get on here I need the loo - so no PJs just the lycra/kevlar shorts, By the way these exercise bikes don't have a freewheel so once you start turning that flywheel you keep turning it or brake it either way takes leg effort.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A cheque for £100 sponsorship given to Trussell Trust yesterday pm.

More to follow.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

With one exception all cash received.

Last bit to pay in tomorrow which makes £110 just from MHF 

Thank you all.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Great legs Frank!

Am just going to look/see how I might be able to donate. Do you take Irish munny??

Ca


----------

